# Kleiner Himalaya per Bike Bericht



## Chrige (27. September 2011)

Hallo Ladies,
hatte ja schon länger mal einen Bericht von meinen Bikeferien im Himalaya versprochen. Jetzt, da das Internet zuhause auch endlich funktioniert versuche ich's mal (wenn er zulange ist, einfach ignorieren).

Tag 1:
Flug mit den anderen 8 Schweizer Teilnehmern von Zürich nach Dehli. Dort haben wir auch noch unser Österreicher getroffen und sind zusammen nach Leh (Ladakh) weitergeflogen, wo unser Guide schon auf uns wartete. Die Sicht beim Anflug auf Leh war phänomenal:






Tag 2:
Absolute Ruhe mit viel Schlaf im Hotel war angesagt, da wir uns an die Höhe (3,500 müM) akklimatisieren mussten.

Tag 3:
Wir durften uns immer noch nicht viel bewegen und haben mit dem Jeep die Umgebung angeschaut und Kloster besichtigt:





Am Nachmittag durften wir dann endlich im Hotel unsere mitgebrachten Bikes zusammenbauen.

Tag 4:
Kleine Einfahrrunde (ca. 30km) um Leh am Morgen. Die Steigung am Schluss vom Fluss zum Hotel rauf hat mich schon ziemlich an meine Grenzen gebracht. Ich habe die ca. 30°C und die Höhe ziemlich gespürt:





Die, die da so freundlich winkt, bin ich 





Am Nachmittag während dem Stadtrundgang war ich schon ziemlich kaputt und habe am Abend, als wir Puls und Blutsauerstoffsättigung gemessen haben, festgestellt, dass ich noch nicht komplett akklimatisiert war.

Tag 5:
Nun ging also unsere Tour los. Unsere Gruppe war sehr heterogen. Wir hatten vom 28jährigen Tourguide bis zum 67jährigen Teilnehmer jedes Alter vertreten. Auch vom Niveau her waren wir sehr unterschiedlich: vom amtierenden Höhenbike-Weltrekordhalter über den Freeride-Freak und "Mountain Bike" Magazin Redaktor bis zum Rennradcrack, der technisch nicht viel drauf hatte. Auf dem Bike waren wir 6 Männer und drei Frauen. Trotzdem hatten wir während der ganzen Tour einen super Zusammenhalt in der Gruppe.
Am ersten Tag unserer Tour verlief die Strecke hauptsächlich auf der Hauptstrasse und ging über zwei Pässe. Die Autofahrer (meist Militärfahrzeuge) haben uns alle gewunken, da es für sie nicht alltäglich ist, Fahrradfahrer zu sehen.










Kurz nach dem Mittag kamen wir dann am Campingplatz an, wo unsere 8 Helfer unsere Zelte schon aufgestellt hatten und das Mittagessen schon bereit war:





Am Nachmittag gingen wir mit dem Jeep nochmals ein Kloster in der Nähe besichtigen. An diesem Tag war ich ziemlich kaputt, da es auch recht heiss war und die über 50km auf dieser Höhe für mich immer noch sehr viel war.
Die Nacht haben die meisten von uns unter dem freien Himmel verbracht, da die Sterne einfach phänomenal waren und es auch sehr warm war. Natürlich hatten wir ein bisschen ein schlechtes Gewissen, da unsere Helfer alle Zelte aufgestellt hatten .


----------



## Trialbiker82 (27. September 2011)

Das geht aber noch weiter oder?
Das nenn ich mal eine Lebenserfahrung die man sein ganzes Leben nicht vergisst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (27. September 2011)

Tag 6:
Heute ging es über drei Pässe. Jeweils auf einer Kies-/Schotterstrasse hoch und auf einem Singletrail wieder hinunter. Prinzipiell ist zu sagen, dass die Anstiege im Himalaya meistens weniger steil sind als in den Alpen. Trotzdem ist es wegen der Höhe ziemlich anstrengend.
Leider musste schon an diesem Tag der eine Guide, der zur Ausbildung mitkam und nächstes Jahr die Tour selber führen sollte, aussteigen, da er krank wurde. Er kam noch mit dem Begleitfahrzeug mit, konnte aber während den ganzen Ferien nicht mehr mitmachen, da er zu sehr geschwächt war.
Die Singletrails hatten es in sich. Der Untergrund in Ladakh ist sehr sandig, so dass man viel rumrutscht und auch mal einfach stecken bleibt. Am ersten Tag haben sich deshalb praktisch alle (ich inklusive) mindestens einmal in den Sand gelegt. Ausser ein paar Schürfungen ist aber nichts weiteres passiert.
Einstieg in einen Singletrail:




Vom zweiten Pass haben meine Freundin und ich die Variante "Strasse" als Abfahrt genommen, da uns vor dem Singletrail gewarnt wurde und wir vorhin schon umgefallen waren. Nachdem wir das Blut bei denen gesehen haben, die sich an diesen Singletrail gewagt hatten, waren wir froh, so entschieden zu haben. Die letzte Abfahrt war dann der Hammer. Ein schöner Singletrail gefolgt von einer nicht endenden Abfahrt auf einer Schotterstrasse. Am Nachmittag wurden wir per Auto und unsere Räder mit einem Lastwagen 5h in einen anderen Teil von Ladakh gefahren, da wir uns jetzt langsam an die höheren Gefilde wagen durften.

Tag 7:
Zuerst fuhren wir mit dem Jeep etwas der Hauptstrasse entlang bis zu einem Punkt an dem es sich wieder lohnte, auf das Bike zu steigen. Von da an ging es auf einer Schotterstrasse bis zu unserem Campingplatz rauf, der auf 4600müM lag. Trotz der Höhe hatten wir Temperaturen von 38 °C, was das ganze nicht wirklich einfacher machte.









Nach langem Suchen haben wir unseren Campingplatz nach einiger Zeit auch noch gefunden. Da unsere Köche immer fliessendes Wasser brauchten, haben wir immer an Bächen gecampt. Leider hatten wir an diesem Tag nicht einberechnet, dass die Gletscher am Nachmittag mehr schmelzen. Somit ist der Bach von Stunde zu Stunde mehr angeschwollen, so dass wir den Bach am Abend nicht mehr überqueren konnten. Für uns war es nicht ein grosses Problem, für unsere Köche aber schon, die das Essen von der anderen Seite zu uns rüberbringen mussten. Irgendwann hatten sie es dann auch geschafft. Meine Nacht war auch eher unruhig, da mein Zelt das Zelt war, das am nächsten beim Bach stand. Glücklicherweise hielt der Wasserpegel 10cm vor meinem Zelt.

Tag 8:
Nachdem wir uns und unsere Bikes über den Bach gebracht hatten, ging es weiter hoch auf einen Pass. Auf dem Weg nach oben hatte ich irgendwann genug davon, dass die einen Gänge einfach nicht richtig schalten wollten. Bei einer Pause habe ich dies kurz gesagt und schwupps, haben sich die Jungs schon an mein Bike gemacht . Kurze Zeit später hat alles wieder einwandfrei funktioniert:




 Auf allen Pässen in Ladakh hat es Gebetsfahnen. Die Buddhisten gehen (oder fahren) jeweils im Uhrzeigersinn um diese rum. Somit haben wir dies natürlich mit unseren Bikes auch gemacht:




Vom Pass runter ging es zunächst auf einem Singletrail. Allerdings war dieser Singletrail zuviel des Guten, so dass nur unsere drei absoluten Cracks den fahren konnten und alle anderen im Sand stecken blieben. Hier fahren noch alle:




Danach ging es nochmals über einen kleinen Pass und dann nur noch runter und einem See entlang zu unserem Zeltplatz. Leider war das runter und dem See entlang das strengste vom ganzen Tag, da die Schotterstrasse sehr schlecht war und wir teilweise sogar runter treten mussten um voran zu kommen.

So, mehr zu den Ferien gibts dann im nächsten Teil...


----------



## Bea5 (28. September 2011)

Klasse Bericht  sehr interessant, ich freue mich auf die weitere Berichterstattung


----------



## scylla (28. September 2011)

danke für den super spannenden bericht 
freu mich schon drauf, wie's weiter geht


----------



## HiFi XS (28. September 2011)

Ja, ich auch - interessant und wunderschön!


----------



## scarecrow (28. September 2011)

Super schöne Bilder und ein top Bericht. Freu mich schon auf die Fortsetzung. Das macht echt Lust auf mehr


----------



## Honigblume (28. September 2011)

Möchte auch wissen wie es weitergeht 

Da hast Du wirklich was Einmaliges erlebt.


----------



## Mausoline (28. September 2011)

Wow 
Ich hab ja auch schon sehnsüchtig auf deinen Bericht gewartet.
Supertolle Bilder......ich will mehr


----------



## Hummelbrumm (28. September 2011)

Wahnsinn. 
Vielen dank für den super Bericht und ich bin auch gespannt wie es weiter geht!


----------



## Silvermoon (28. September 2011)

Sensationelle Bilder und ein sehr faszinierender Reisebericht - super 
Das hat richtig Spaß gemacht, diesen zu lesen. Wow, was für ein Abenteuer!!!
Hast du noch mehr Bilder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lyndwyn (28. September 2011)

Toller Bericht! Und so wunderbar anschaulich. Ich freu mich schon auf den nächsten Teil


----------



## Chrige (28. September 2011)

Natürlich bin ich noch lange nicht fertig . Und da mein Freund gerade ein bisschen am Lesen ist, kann ich auch weiterschreiben.

Tag 9:
Als wir an diesem Morgen aus unseren Zelten krochen, sahen wir schon unsere treuen Begleiter für den Rest der Reise. 15 Pferde standen auf dem Zeltplatz. Da es von nun an auf Singletrails weiterging (die Tour heisst auch Himalaya Singletrails), konnten uns die Jeeps nicht mehr begleiten. Somit mussten die Pferde unser gesamtes Material, Zelte, Küchenutensilien etc. transportieren:





Nach dem Frühstück haben wir uns dann zuerst noch um unsere Bikes gekümmert und alles schön geputzt und geschmiert, um möglichst technische Defekts zu vermeiden:





Dann ging es los. Am Anfang noch kurz auf einer Schotterstrasse rauf auf einen Hügel, von dem wir einen tollen Ausblick auf den Tso Moriri See und zurück zur Landzunge, wo wir gecampt hatten, hatten:










Von da an ging es auf einem Singletrail relativ flach dem See entlang. Eigentlich schien es eine lockere Etappe zu sein. Da wir aber wiedereinmal den ganzen Tag im Sand fahren durften, zehrte die Etappe ziemlich an unseren Kräften. Es brauchte einige Zeit, bis wir uns an den Sand gewöhnt hatten. Es gab einige Stürze an diesem Tag. Auch ich bin ausgerutscht und mit dem Ellbogen auf einer Steinplatte aufgeschlagen. Der Rest der Etappe war dann ziemlich schmerzhaft. Nach einer gründlichen Untersuchung von unserem Medizin Studenten wurde eine Prellung diagnostiziert und am nächsten Tag war alles schon wieder viel besser.





Irgendwann hatten wir die Technik raus, einfach in einem tiefen Gang zu fahren, so dass wir genügend Kraft hatten, um auch mal durch den tiefen Sand durchzutreten.
Nach ca. 20km kamen wir am anderen Ende des Sees an, wo wir auf unser Gepäck warteten. Nach einer kurzen Zeit kamen die stark beladenen Pferde an, so dass wir die Zelte aufstellen konnten.





Das Camp war auf einer riesigen Ebene in der ausser ein paar Nomaden keine anderen Menschen zu sehen waren. Die Nomaden haben uns am Abend einen Besuch abgestattet, da sie unseren Guide von früheren Touren kannten und wussten, dass er jeweils Medikamente für sie dabei hat. So wurden Sonnenbrillen verschenkt, die die Nomaden vor der starken Sonne schützen sollten.

Tag 10:
Das Unmögliche war möglich geworden: Vor dem Urlaub wurde uns versichert, dass es in dieser Jahreszeit in Ladakh nie regnet. Als wir aufwachten, hörten wir die Regentropfen auf unserem Zeltdach. Wegen dem Regen durften wir etwas länger im Zelt bleiben und sind später gestartet. Wir hatten uns beratschlagt und hatten einen Koch mit einem Pferd und dem Essenszelt vorausgeschickt, so dass es schon am Ziel war, wenn wir ankamen. Denn im Regen auf unsere Pferde warten, stellten wir nicht so gemütlich vor.
Just in diesem Moment, als wir auf die Bikes stiegen, hörte es zu regnen auf. Diese Etappe war die technisch schwierigste. Es war kein Trail zu erkennen und es ging eigentlich hauptsächlich über eine hügelige Wiese und durch Bäche. Deshalb nahmen die drei Cracks jeweils ein bis zwei Leute an ihr Hinterrad und fuhren uns vor. Ich muss zugeben, ich habe noch nie soviel technisch gelernt, wie an diesem Tag. Aber es war wahnsinnig anstrengend. Wegen dem Regen und wahrscheinlich auch wegen den technischen Schwierigkeiten habe ich keine Fotos von diesem Tag.
Als wir am Mittag beim Campingplatz ankamen, fing es gerade wieder zu regnen an. Zum Glück war unser Essenszelt schon da, so dass wir dort drin warten konnten, bis die anderen Zelte aufgestellt waren. Den Rest des Tages verbrachten wir in unseren Zelten. Nach dem Nachtessen sassen wir dann noch zu fünft zusammen mit den Helfern im Kochzelt, wärmten uns an dem Benzinherd und tranken zusammen Masala Chai Tee und einen Österreichischen Schnapps.


----------



## Chrige (28. September 2011)

Tag 11:
Der Regen war verschwunden und wir konnten im Trocknen weiterfahren. Die letzten zwei Tage hatten ziemlich an mir gezehrt, so dass meine Beine einfach nicht mehr wollten . Da unsere Guides aber sehr viel Geduld hatten, war es ihnen egal, wenn ich ab und zu das Bike einen Anstieg hochschob.
Am imposantesten waren die weiten Blicke in die Ebene:





Es ging auch über einen Minipass, der aber so steil war, dass nur zwei den rauffahren konnten. Als wir gegen Mittag beim Campingplatz ankamen, war das Wetter so schön, dass wir uns kurzerhand entschlossen, im Gletscherbach baden und uns zu waschen währenddem wir auf die Pferde warteten. Kaum hatten wir unser Gepäck, mussten wiedereinmal die Kleider im Bach gewaschen werden. Danach sind wir auf einen kleinen Hügel raufgeklettert und haben die Aussicht genossen:










Von den letzten Tagen der Tour werde ich wahrscheinlich erst übermorgen berichten, da ich jetzt ins Bett muss und morgen Abend wiedereinmal aufs Bike will.


----------



## Mausoline (28. September 2011)

Gigantische Landschaft 

Hochachtung vor dir


----------



## blacksurf (29. September 2011)

Tolle Fotos, Danke für den schönen Bericht!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. September 2011)

Kann mich den andern nur anschließen super spannend und interessant 
Vllt hättest du den bericht noch etwas mehr stückeln sollen jeden tag ein tagesbericht von deiner Reise wär viel spannender gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (29. September 2011)

Leider habe ich definitiv nicht jeden Tag Zeit, einen Bericht zu schreiben . Hier im Geschäft geht es leider nicht und am Abend bin ich nicht immer zuhause. Versuche morgen den letzten Teil reinzusetzen. Heute Abend geht's wiedermal ab aufs Bike.

Aber danke, dass es euch gefällt.


----------



## scylla (29. September 2011)

also ich finde es gut, dass du uns nicht länger zappeln lässt 
Das wäre ja Folter! Kann's ja kaum abwarten, noch mehr von diesen wunderschönen Bildern zu sehen, und noch mehr Eindrücke aus so einer anderen Welt zu lesen 

Viel Spaß beim Biken


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. September 2011)

wow, echt beeindruckend


----------



## beetle (29. September 2011)

Sehr genial! Bin auf mehr gespannt!


----------



## Quente (29. September 2011)

schade, dass ich als mann hier nicht mitlesen darf. der bericht ist klasse, sagt die frau in mir.


----------



## scylla (30. September 2011)

Quente schrieb:


> schade, dass ich als mann hier nicht mitlesen darf. der bericht ist klasse, sagt die frau in mir.



dein x-chromosom darf schon, solange das y die augen zumacht 
... und ja nicht spickeln


----------



## missmarple (30. September 2011)

Schöner Bericht mit tollen Bildern!!!


----------



## Votec Tox (30. September 2011)

Vielen Dank für den Bericht samt schöner Bilder! 
Sehr beeindruckend


----------



## Bea5 (30. September 2011)

WOW sehr beeindruckend.Respekt


----------



## Chrige (4. Oktober 2011)

So, endlich komme ich wieder dazu, weiter im Text:
Tag 12: Die Königsetappe war angesagt. Die hiess so, da der höchste Pass unserer Biketour (über 5000müM) überquert werden sollte. Ich hatte schon etwas Respekt davor, da ich am Tag zuvor sehr müde Beine hatte. 
Zuerst ging es gemächlich das Flussbeet rauf. Wir waren es uns inzwischen schon gewohnt, Bäche und Flüsse zu durchfahren, was uns auch an diesem Tag einige male vergönnt war. Bei einem kurzen Stopp sahen wir plötzlich einen riesigen Pfotenabdruck im Sand. Nach einiger Diskussion wurde uns klar, dass es ein Schneeleopard sein musste. Dies bestätigten dann auch Einheimische, die später das Foto des Abdrucks sahen.
Schon bald sahen wir "unseren" Pass. Er sah eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm aus. Aber wir wussten natürlich inzwischen, dass jeder Anstieg auf dieser Höhe ziemlich anstrengend war. Der Aufstieg auf den Pass war dann aber wirklich nicht so schlimm. Ich konnte dann doch den grössten Teil fahren und habe nur ganz am Schluss etwas geschoben. Als ich dann oben ankam, kam ich mir vor, wie ein Star, da alle anderen, die schon da waren, mit dem Fotoapparat dort standen und mich bei der Ankunft fotografierten/filmten. Leider habe ich noch kein Foto von den anderen, das ich hier reintun könnte. Als alle oben waren, wurden die obligaten Gebetsfahnen von uns aufgehängt:






Der Blick zurück in das Tal, das wir vorher herauf gefahren waren:





Die Abfahrt von dem Pass war dann einmalig. Ein "neverending", flowiger Singletrail, den man einfach fahren lassen konnte. Das Grinsen war allen ins Gesicht gemeisselt. 




Unten angekommen hiess es dann zuerst mal Platten flicken, da die eine oder andere Dorne sich in den Schlauch geschlichen hatte. Dies war übrigens erst der dritte Plattfuss der ganzen Gruppe während den Ferien:





Danach ging es weiter, nochmals durch einen Bach durch in die Richtung von unserem nächsten Campingplatz:





Beim Campingplatz angekommen mussten wir dann lange auf unsere Helfer und Pferde warten. Natürlich war einerseits der Aufstieg zum Pass für sie schwer. Andererseits waren wir natürlich in der Abfahrt um ein Vielfaches schneller wie sie . Wir gingen dann im Bach baden und genossen die Sonne . Leider hatte ich meine Schuhe und Socken ausgezogen und vergessen, dass die Füsse keinen Sonnenschutz drauf hatten. Am Abend waren sie feuerrot und eine Woche später blätterte dann auch die Haut ab...
Am Abend vergnügten wir uns im Camp indem wir mit den einheimischen Helfern Cricket spielten. Da es der letzte Abend der Tour war, überraschte uns die Küche mit einem Kuchen, welcher auf den Benzinkochern gebacken war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (4. Oktober 2011)

Tag 13:
Etwas wehmütig nahmen wir den letzten Tag unserer Biketour unter die Räder. Uns wurde gesagt, dass wir noch 6 mal den Bach durchqueren müssten und sonst einfach auf der einen Uferseite dem Bachverlauf nach unten folgen. Na ja, nach der 20. Bachdurchquerung haben wir aufgehört zu zählen . Die Etappe war technisch nicht mehr so anspruchsvoll und wir konnten die Strecke nochmals voll geniessen. Nach einer Weile sahen wir das erste mal seit Tagen Anzeichen einer Zivilisation. Am Horizont war eine Strasse zu erkennen, auf der ab und zu ein Lastwagen vorbeifuhr. Wir wussten, dass diese Strasse unser Ziel war, da uns dort die Fahrer abholen würden. Nach ein paar Stunden waren wir auch schon am Militärposten angekommen, welcher unser Etappenziel war. Ich wagte nochmals einen Blick zurück ins Tal duch das wir gekommen waren:




Unsere Fahrer waren schon vor Ort und haben ihre Zeit wie so oft mit Auto putzen verbracht. Wir mussten trotzdem noch einige Zeit auf unsere Pferde warten, da wir ja auch auf unser Gepäck angewiesen waren. Nach ein bis zwei Stunden kamen sie dann auch an, so dass wir alles auf den Lastwagen und die Autos umladen konnten:




Als alles umgeladen war fuhren wir mit den Autos über Schotter und Pässe ca. 4h zurück nach Leh, wo uns unser kranker Guide, die Frau von einem Biker und der Geschäftsführer des Touranbieters, der inzwischen auch in Leh angekommen war, sehnsüchtig erwarteten. Nach einer kurzen Dusche ging es dann ab zum Abendessen.

Somit war die Biketour vorbei. Den nächsten Tag verbrachten wir alle mit Bikes einpacken und Souvenir schoppen. Am Abend wurde für uns ein Kulturabend organisiert, wo wir den einheimischen Tänzen zuschauen konnten und in einem einheimischen Haus traditionelles essen durften. 
Für zwei von unserer Gruppe ging es dann am nächsten Tag nach Hause. Wir anderen hatten alle noch ein Zusatzprogramm gebucht. Meine Freundin und ich bestiegen während den nächsten 4 Tagen einen 6000er. Auch dies war ein einmaliges Erlebnis. Allerdings hat uns die Biketour besser gefallen (da kann man wenigstens runter fahren ). 
Danach hiess es Abschied nehmen vom Himalaya. Für zwei Tage ging es noch nach Dehli bevor wir dann ins Flugzeug Richtung Zürich stiegen.

So, dies war also mein kurzer Bericht. Ich hoffe, er hat euch gefallen. Falls jemand noch mehr Infos möchte, könnt ihr mich jederzeit natürlich fragen. Und falls ihr noch mehr von der Tour lesen möchted oder andere Fotos dieser Tour sehen wollt, wird in der November Ausgabe der Mountain Bike ein Bericht zu sehen sein (nein, er ist nicht von mir und ich arbeite auch nicht bei dem Magazin - somit keine Werbung )


----------



## scylla (4. Oktober 2011)

da braucht man eigentlich nichts mehr dazu zu sagen... außer
WOW 

eine beneidenswerte Erfahrung! 
Danke, dass du uns ein bisschen dran teilhaben hast lassen!


----------



## Quente (5. Oktober 2011)

die y augen sind fest verschlossen, doch was die x augen sehen durften... sehnsucht, träume, fernweh verwirrt meinen geist.


----------



## Minorra (5. Oktober 2011)

WOW!
Unglaublich, solch eine erlebnisreiche Erfahrung, die du da gesammelt hast. 
Hut ab vor deiner Leistung!!!

Mir fehlen die Worte, muss ich erstmal sacken lassen. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Mausoline (5. Oktober 2011)

So viele Tage und das in dieser Höhe  ich bin schwer beeindruckt

Verträgst du die Höhe sonst auch gut? Hast du vorher auch schon hohe Touren/Gipfel gemacht? Ich hab leider meist Probleme in der Höhe


----------



## Chrige (6. Oktober 2011)

Kommt drauf an, was man als Höhe definiert. Hier in der Schweiz hatte ich eigentlich noch nie Probleme. Ich war einmal in den Anden (ähnliche Höhe wie Himalaya) und hatte keine Probleme. Wichtig ist eine gute Akklimatisation, die ich in beiden Fällen gemacht habe. Erster Tag absolute Bettruhe und ca. 6l trinken! Ach ja, das hatte ich ja vergessen zu schreiben, dass wir die ganze Zeit am trinken waren und somit mehrmals pro Nacht das Zelt verlassen mussten . Zweiter und dritter Tag nur moderate Bewegung. Danach ging's recht gut. Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich bis am dritten Tag der Biketour (Tag 7) noch einen erhöhten Ruhepuls hatte. Den Mediziner unter uns hat aber gemeint, dass dies kein Grund zur Beunruhigung sei, da meine Blutsauerstoffsättigung gut war. Auf der Trekkingtour auf 6100müM kam ich dann definitiv auch an meine Grenzen, so dass ich Kopfschmerzen, Übelkeit und keine Kraft mehr hatte.

Aber ich muss sagen, dass der Touranbieter alles dafür gemacht hat, dass wir keine Probleme in der Höhe hatten (und sonst hätten wir eine Druckluftkammer dabei gehabt).


----------



## Mausoline (6. Oktober 2011)

Super Organisiert  
auch Satellitentelefon dabeigehabt?

Ja, die Akklimatisation, bei Wochenendbergtouren gehts dann oftmals in einem knappen Tag von 250m auf 2500m hoch. Da bin ich meist am 2.Tag morgens oder spätestens ab dem Gipfel krank. Ich bin einfach langsam, nicht nur mit dem Bike berghoch


----------



## scylla (6. Oktober 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Super Organisiert
> auch Satellitentelefon dabeigehabt?
> 
> Ja, die Akklimatisation, bei Wochenendbergtouren gehts dann oftmals in einem knappen Tag von 250m auf 2500m hoch. Da bin ich meist am 2.Tag morgens oder spätestens ab dem Gipfel krank. Ich bin einfach langsam, nicht nur mit dem Bike berghoch



Ab 2.5 krieg ich auch die ersten 2-3 Tage Schnappatmung, sobald ich mich anstrengen muss. Wir Flachlandindianer haben's halt immer etwas schwerer in den richtigen Bergen. So hoch wie Chrige da rausgekommen ist mag ich mir gar nicht vorstellen 
Super vom Veranstalter, die Akklimatisation so strikt durchzuziehen. Auf eigene Faust wäre sowas wahrscheinlich nur für sehr bergerfahrene Leute durchzuziehen!


----------



## Chrige (6. Oktober 2011)

Yep, Satellitentelefon und Funkgeräte auch dabei gehabt. Aus irgend einem Grund haben ja die armen Pferde so schleppen müssen . Die haben mir immer Leid getan, als sie die Tasche mit dem Satellitentelefon oder mit dem Medikamentenkoffer tragen mussten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (6. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schöner Bericht. Mal was anderes als Oberstdorf - Gardasee, auch wenn es selbst in Europa wohl für die allermeisten Biker noch viele weiße Flecken auf der Landkarte gibt.
Würdest du den Namen des Veranstalters verraten? Hattet ihr einfach Glück mit dem Wetter oder ist das da immer so? Einfach bei einem Wetterumschwung runterzufahren, ist da wohl nicht so leicht...


----------



## Chrige (6. Oktober 2011)

Der Anbieter ist BICI Adventure aus der Schweiz. Das Wetter ist eigentlich im Juli meistens so. Mit dem Klimawandel scheint es sich auch dort immer mehr zu verändern. Eine Woche später lag schon Schnee auf 5000müM.


----------



## Mausoline (6. Oktober 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ....So hoch wie Chrige da rausgekommen ist mag ich mir gar nicht vorstellen ....



Schatzi will das nächste Mal nicht ohne mich nach Nepal


----------



## swe68 (6. Oktober 2011)

sehr schöner Bericht


----------



## Tesla71 (8. Oktober 2011)

Chrige schrieb:


> Wichtig ist eine gute Akklimatisation, die ich in beiden Fällen gemacht habe. Erster Tag absolute Bettruhe und ca. 6l trinken! Ach ja, das hatte ich ja vergessen zu schreiben, dass wir die ganze Zeit am trinken waren und somit mehrmals pro Nacht das Zelt verlassen mussten



lol, also nicht anders als zu Hause, aber da muß ich wenigstens nicht aus dem Zelt. ;-)
Vielen Dank für den Bericht. Scheint wirklich toll gewesen zu sein. Den Veranstalter muß man sich merken, war ja wohl perfekt organisiert inkl. der Akklimatisation. Wenn dann auch noch alle mitziehen ohne daß einer meint, er bräuchte das nicht, dann läuft es auch.


----------

